
On the Viability of Conspiratorial Beliefs - gmays
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0147905
======
gus_massa
Debunking article: "The maths of the paper disproving conspiracy theories
don't add up" [http://littleatoms.com/david-grimes-conspiracy-theory-
maths](http://littleatoms.com/david-grimes-conspiracy-theory-maths) HN
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11008224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11008224)
(106 points, 2 days ago, 60 comments)

